

Shown HN: A quick way to glance through news headlines from multiple sources - bmajz

glancet (http://www.glancet.com) is a quick way to browse news headlines. It extends the Google News treemap from newsmap.jp by using HTML instead of Flash (yay tablets!) and incorporating signals from Facebook/Twitter to reconfigure the treemap. It was built on the excellent d3.js library by Mike Bostock.<p>As a news junkie, it was a fun side project and I would love feedback on design or utility and any feature requests you may have.
======
vrishabh
Would be better to have the pop-over on 'onHover' instead of 'onClick'.
Ability to turn on/off certain feeds would be good too.

I was working on a similar treemap visualization for the links of my twitter
feed though I ended up abandoning the project.

~~~
bmajz
Definitely agree on turning off some of the feeds. Regarding hover vs. click,
that was a decision primarily made because of tablets. I usually visit the
site on my iPad and hover doesn't make sense in that context.

------
devindotcom
I loved Newsmap.jp, good to see others still find it practical.

But here I can't turn off certain feeds, can't manually refresh, can't change
color. Definitely need these things to start with before it can really be
considered usable.

~~~
bmajz
That's definitely fair. Thanks for the feedback, I will try adding those
features as time permits.

------
sprobertson
Way cool. Some things I'd like to see in a later version:

* Filterable categories (it pains me to see celebrity news anywhere)

* Hideable header

* Refresh/more/new -- just some way to pull in other stories

Great work so far.

~~~
bmajz
Thanks for the detailed requests, it helps to prioritize what needs to be
done.

------
mpd
I think I still prefer <http://www.dailyrotation.com/> . Looks great, though.

~~~
bmajz
What do you prefer about it? The format, the content or something else?

------
kirchhoff
I built something very similar a few months ago

<http://www.newsola.com>

~~~
bmajz
Looks cool. Love the fact that it's native web and not Flash based.

------
bmajz
Direct link: <http://www.glancet.com>

